# Rough Day on the Hocking



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Saturday June 26, 2004 won't be a day I will soon forget. A buddy called and asked if I was interested in floating the Hocking in my 10' john boat and I said sure. I really hadn't fished the Hocking that much and really wanted to get into some smallies. So we get to the drop off in Logan and see a big smallie bust a minnow on the surface and I caught a small one before we launched, so we both thought this was going to be a great trip. Well, that 7" smallie was all we caught for the next 3 hours. Then the fun started. The river was about 1.5' above normal level, so the current was swift at times. We got caught in some current and some logs, my seat busted loose and I went in the drink. No big deal, a little cold but no bodily harm. About 30 minutes later I catch a nice 14" smallie, so that helps me cheer up some. Around the next bend, we get caught in some even swifter current, the boat goes sidewase into some brush, we start taking on water, and we capsize! The boat flips over and comes down on me. Thank God I went under the water to avoid being hit and came up between the benches. The water was swift and about up to my neck. My buddy flips the boat back over and frees me and somehow had grabbed the trolling motor and battery and drug them to shore. I watched as most of my stuff was swept under and gone. Thank God we both made it back to shore completely unhurt except for being sore and pretty shook up. All in all we added up we lost over $400 worth of stuff between us. But the good thing is all that can be replaced, but we couldn't have been. I was never so happy to get back to my wife and my little girl. 
I know some of you will ask if I was wearing a PFD and I wasn't. I am not so certain that would have helped. I am afraid if I would have had my bulky lifejacket on, it may have gotten tangled in the brush when I went under and trapped me. I will never know, but I do know my Lord was looking out after us yesterday and for that I am thankful. Sorry so lengthy, but I wanted to share my experience.

Lg_mouth
Matthew 28:19-20


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that was a bad day, glad you are ok.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

I to have had such a rough trip in a small river,, About 20 years ago!!!!!
Nice Post!!!! Glad you are still with us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stan


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad to see that everyone is okay and unhurt. Sorry about the lost tackle. About how far did you make it down when you flipped. I might be hitting the Hocking this afternoon (Monday) for a little wading. Thanks for the info on the higher water levels!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

lg_mouth,

Have you ever considered springing for the automatic style PFD's like SOSpenders? I fish a lot by myself, and I bought one with a lot of hesitation. I got it on sale, thankfully, and I worried that it might be uncomfortable. I heard a story from a banker once that his friend was in a boat that got t-boned on the lake and he got thrown in the drink. Of course, like many fisherman, he had taken his PFD off when he shut down the motor. He drowned and the other person in his boat lived because he had a SOSpenders PFD on. I guess the other boat came swinging around a point at high speed and went right through them. 

After I heard that, I went and bought one the next time I was at Bass Pro Shops. I worried that something might happen when I'm out by myself, and no one would be there to help out. And to be completely honest, it's so comfortable to wear that I don't ever take it off once I've parked the truck. I doubt it would have been so bulky that it would have hung up in the brush, and I think once the CO2 cartridge discharged, it would have pulled you through most brush to where you could breath fresh air. Just a thought, especially since you have a wife and lil' girl at home. Glad you made it through ok.

Eric


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Glad to see you made it home safe.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

man what a bad day. i have to say i have been there also with a similair experiance on the scioto, and i wll never go back....glad to see that your ok......tony


----------



## CreekFloater (Apr 28, 2004)

Just last year I also took a spill in the Hocking where a tree had fallen into the water and the current swept me into it. I too, feel fortunate to have escaped it with as little damage as was done. I WAS wearing my pfd and think it helped me to a point, however, once the strength of the water forced me into the fallen tree, it kind of served to trap me. I had went through the same stretch before with no problems and was not expecting the tree to be there. Lessons for all of us to learn.


----------

